# Herniated Disc...Need some feedback...



## ImMACnificent (Apr 20, 2009)

Last week I went to my family doctor after having weeks of general lower back pain. Last Monday it became more than just a little pain. It was beyond what I figure is "normal" pain.

She did Xrays and couldn't figure out what was wrong. She wanted me to get an MRI, and I decided against it because with my insurance deductible it would have cost me 900 bucks. Can't blame me, right? 

I decided to take my Xrays and go see a chiropractor, he took one look at my xrays and listened to my symptoms and said that he was pretty much 99% sure that it is a herniated disc that is pushing against my sciatic nerve which is why I was having shooting pain in my legs. 

His treatment recommendations include spinal decompression treatment 3 times a week and a few other things he does in the office which one is this ultrasound thing that feels really good, it's sort of a mini-massage.

I am taking vicodin, flexeril and 800 mg ibprofen for swelling and I am still in so much pain. In the last 2 weeks I have missed 3.5 days of work. I am so worried about gettin in trouble at work but at least I have Dr. documentation. -whew- So hopefully that saves my ass. Today was my last day of sick time. 

I am doing ice packs, stretches, biofreeze on my muscles and of course taking my medication.

This is by far the worst pain I have ever felt in my life. I hear it can be up there with childbirth, but I can't really say considering I have not squeezed anything out out of there before.

Has anyone had this problem? What did you do for treatment? Any words of advice? 

I just HATE feeling like this. I walk like an old lady, I can barely go from laying down to standing with almost falling over. Sitting down to do my make up feels like I am about to pass out. I just hate this so much right now. I feel useless, my boyfriend is doing EVERYTHING for me. I miss my old life and my old back.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 20, 2009)

Awwwh that is terrible lady! I am studying Pathology so I know exactly what that is. I have not experienced this torture though, thankfully. 

I don't think this goes away on it's own.. I think you need realignment or surgery. The chiropractor is probably pretty expensive too hey?
Hearing your story makes me thankful for Canadian healthcare. I couldn't imagine paying $900 for an MRI. Yikes.

Hopefully you'll start to feel better after a few treatments, taking days off work (unpaid) fuggin sucks.

I remember the good old days when being sick ruled. When I was a kid I got to stay home from school, eat ice cream, drink ginger ale and watch Price is Right. And it was awesome. Now that I'm a grown-up life doesn't stop when I'm sick. Work, school, whatever, I go. Damn bills. Ruined my life.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 20, 2009)

Girl!! I HEAR you. I just went through an episode about 3 weeks ago. I'm running a tight ship at work with a deadline I have to meet, so even though I have sick time accrued, I really couldn't afford to miss any time but I HAD to. I've been dealing with a herniated disc for years. I've heard surgery can sometimes exacerbate the situation, so I'm very leary of surgery. The only suggestion I have, which was recommended to me from the doctor, is to lie on the floor with your legs bent and propped on something. I think it takes the pressure off your spine. When I do that 24/7 for about two days, I'm usually mobile by the 3rd day. But just make sure you don't over exert yourself. Lie on your back and rest. Hope you get through this soon...I know how it feels.


----------



## User38 (Apr 20, 2009)

oh my! I had a double herniated disc and nothing helped me -- I finally had a diskectomy last year. The pain was incapacitating excruciating. I had to be operated on, but once the operation was done I developed a blood clot in my epidural sac which they tried to dissolve but finally had to operate again to remove. After that, I got a MRSA infection and that in and of itself left me hospitalized for 33 days.  These were the worst days of my adult life and the infection took its toll on my stomach, liver and pancreas.. I am ok now after one year, although my digestive system is not totally right.

I am so sad to hear you have this problem.  Only someone who has had sciatic pain or a herniated disc knows how it feels.. it is worse than labor pains.  It will disappear as soon as you have the surgery though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, I am sure if you need surgery you will get it and it will be fine (not like me with the MRSA)... best of luck


----------



## User38 (Apr 20, 2009)

If you lay down, put a big pillow under your legs upward from the knees.. do not lay down with your legs straight out.  Also if you turn sideways, keep the pillow between your legs -- this is the only right way to lay down for anyone with a back problem!


----------



## choozen1ne (Apr 20, 2009)

I have two herniated disc L4 & L5 and I have lots of pain , i have nerve damage along with the pain and a couple of other problems that come with the pain Have you tried physical therapy ? this really helped get my pain under control  they can give you treatments that can temporally reduce your pain level I personally don't go to  a chiropratocor for my back I have had nothing but bad experiences and they can make your back problems a lot worse if they do not know what they are doing ,  not that you need more bad news but you are going to probably have some level of pain for a while eventually  , and be really careful with the Ibuprofen , I took Naproxen -which is very similar - for my back problems and I got ulcers and never ending stomach problems, so ask the DR if you should be on Zantac or another drug to protect your stomach lining  I hope this helps, i know what you are going through and I know it is an frustrating thing to deal with


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 20, 2009)

Yikes. This is the issue. Everyone has different opinions. My friends mom has had two herniated discs, she told me to stay away from surgery and steroid shots. My boyfriend told me to get steroid shots because they help. Some people are for chiropractors, some aren't. 

This scares me so much. What if I never get better? That's how I feel right now. When I wake up and can barely walk, I feel like I'll never get better.

I'm worried about getting pregnant in a few years and my back killing me because of a past herniated disc.

What if my chiropractor doesn't help? God, there are so many what if's. Im so scared right now. I just.... I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## User38 (Apr 20, 2009)

I went to a chiropracter and I think he messed up my second disc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I went to a chiropracter and I think he messed up my second disc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..._

 

What did he do, though? My doctor isn't cracking me or moving me. He is having me do decompressions on a table to help my spine stretch to help there be more room for my disc.


----------



## User38 (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah, everyone has different opinions and different methods.  I think you have to decide on your own what makes you feel well and what will eventually cure your back problem.  Do some research on the Mayo Clinic site, it is one of the best!


----------



## moopoint (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor girl, there are many mixed reviews on what to do. Wish I could help more...


----------



## User38 (Apr 20, 2009)

If you have a herniated disc, decompression eases the pain but it does come back.  A hernia is a rupture which means that the material between discs is leaking -- my doctor told me the only way to really ease the pain is to trim this gelatinous material so that it doesn't press on the nerve
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   .. I wish I could cheer you up by telling you that the chiropracter will be the solution --Chiropracters are not MD's, and although some are good, some are not so good and their results are not stable (some insurance companies, like mine did not cover chiropracters)


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah I have a HUGE deductible so I am basically paying out of pocket for the chiropractor. 

If I dont feel it's helping I will have to discontinue treatment.

At the end of it all if I have a 3,000 bill and tons of pain still, Im going to feel really horrible. =X

Yeah, moo, this is the shitty part. Everyone has had different experiences. I just don't know what to do. 

=*(


----------



## moopoint (Apr 20, 2009)

Come up to Canada. I'll feed you brownies and be your slave. And let you borrow my health care card


----------



## bluematilda (Apr 21, 2009)

so...i'm not a dr., nor have i experienced a herniated disc, so take this for what it's worth.  rest is what you need, and like stated above flat on your back with your legs propped to relieve the pressure.  i wish i could draw a picture, but don't bend forward!  when you fold forward, especially with the state the disc is in, it allows for the disc to move or "slip" back and cause even more pain.  eventually you'll want to strengthen the back muscles (lying on your stomach, lifting legs and torso off the floor like superman, this helps the disc to slip back into it's rightful spot) but not now!  i've taught yoga for many years, and every person i've spoken with has agreed that yoga has helped very much, but again, now you need rest!  and personally i would avoid surgery, do everything you can to avoid it-last resort!  make sure you're eating well, and ask around to make sure your chiro is a good one...i've been to good and bad, find one who is a naturopath instead of one who just wants you to come in 3x a week for the rest of your life...and as stressful as it is, see if you can try to relax...you will feel better!  it will just take some time...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluematilda* 

 
_so...i'm not a dr., nor have i experienced a herniated disc, so take this for what it's worth.  rest is what you need, and like stated above flat on your back with your legs propped to relieve the pressure.  i wish i could draw a picture, but don't bend forward!  when you fold forward, especially with the state the disc is in, it allows for the disc to move or "slip" back and cause even more pain.  eventually you'll want to strengthen the back muscles (lying on your stomach, lifting legs and torso off the floor like superman, this helps the disc to slip back into it's rightful spot) but not now!  i've taught yoga for many years, and every person i've spoken with has agreed that yoga has helped very much, but again, now you need rest!  and personally i would avoid surgery, do everything you can to avoid it-last resort!  make sure you're eating well, and ask around to make sure your chiro is a good one...i've been to good and bad, find one who is a naturopath instead of one who just wants you to come in 3x a week for the rest of your life...and as stressful as it is, see if you can try to relax...you will feel better!  it will just take some time..._

 

Three times a week for 6 weeks is what he recommended. Then probably some physical therapy. He appears to be a very caring Doctor. His treatments do help, I feel a little better every time I leave. The office is small and they appear to be very caring people.

I agree I need to lose weight. I know carrying less weight will be less strain on my back. I need to do something about that for sure. 

Thanks for your feedback <3


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_Come up to Canada. I'll feed you brownies and be your slave. And let you borrow my health care card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You know just what to say to make me feel better. I <3 you my little mooface 


Maybe moving to Canada WOULD be sweet.

[email protected]#[email protected]#

Seriously, though. That would be sweet.


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a herniated disc myself, but between C5 & C6. I have had this condition for about 10 yrs. I will not have the surgery because all of the orthopedic surgeons I have been to will only give me about a 55% percent chance of improvement. These odds are not good enough for me. I have found great relief in 3 treatments. First Atlas chiropractors, these are not drs that bend and crack, they deal only in the practice of adjusting the spine. I have nothing but praise for that practice. The next is physical therapy, I am still going twice a week and feel much better over time with this. The third is a fairly new, but quite expensive muscle relaxer called Amrix. It has stopped the spasms I was getting 100%. This is not a narcotic and does not cause me to feel anything but like my normal self while on it. I will not take any medications that mess with my mind/mood. 
I do have great health insurance (yes, I am grateful for that everyday) so that makes a big difference in what I can do. I SO understand the pain you are in, and my thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you find something to help!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_I have a herniated disc myself, but between C5 & C6. I have had this condition for about 10 yrs. I will not have the surgery because all of the orthopedic surgeons I have been to will only give me about a 55% percent chance of improvement. These odds are not good enough for me. I have found great relief in 3 treatments. First Atlas chiropractors, these are not drs that bend and crack, they deal only in the practice of adjusting the spine. I have nothing but praise for that practice. The next is physical therapy, I am still going twice a week and feel much better over time with this. The third is a fairly new, but quite expensive muscle relaxer called Amrix. It has stopped the spasms I was getting 100%. This is not a narcotic and does not cause me to feel anything but like my normal self while on it. I will not take any medications that mess with my mind/mood. 
I do have great health insurance (yes, I am grateful for that everyday) so that makes a big difference in what I can do. I SO understand the pain you are in, and my thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you find something to help!_

 

You are so lucky to have good insurance. 

I have not heard of Amrix, how come more Dr's arent prescribing it? It seems like Flexeril is like the very first muscle relaxer they prescribe someone with back problems. Very odd. I might have to inquire about that stuff!

I hate taking opiates but it's the only way I can function right now. I am taking half of what my dr. wants me to take. It just makes me feel a little better know I am controlling myself without opiates 4x a day.


----------



## bluematilda (Apr 22, 2009)

i do hope you feel better soon!!  hey, i just noticed dublin, ohio...i'm originally from columbus!  haven't lived there in many moons...but i went back to visit family a few years ago and didn't recognize anything!


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 22, 2009)

Please don't think I was judging you for taking whatever you need to get throught this. (My narcotic-phobia comes from an entire other conversation.)I think you should do whatever you need to do. But do look into Amrix, maybe your doctor can give you a sample as mine did, before I had the RX filled. Flexril never had any effect on me. I believe Amrix is only about a year old, might not be popular yet.
On another RX note, I have several friends that are getting their RX's supplied to them by their doctor's at no or little cost. They went through the manufacturer's to obtain them. Most pharmaceutical firms will supply needed medications to those who qualify. It's worth a try and you would have nothing to lose.
Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahh, good old sciatica! I have that.. Thankfully mine isn't as bad as it used to be... well, I just get it less often now. I know what you're going through, it is horrendous pain. In my opinion, all you can really do is rest... what helps me is rest and nurofen plus (ibuprofen & co-codomol together). Am I right in that co-codamol is not available over the counter in the US? 

I see my mum go through the worst type of back pain each day... years ago (20+) she caught the flu and it attacked the discs in her back and completely disintegrated one of the discs at the top of her back (very, very unusual place to have a disc herniate/disintegrate as your back does not move there). She used to be 5'6 but now is only 5'4 due to the disc disintegrating. She gets referred pain through to her chest every day and along the top of her back. I can't imagine how awful it must be! She spent years visiting chiropractors (sp) and osteopaths and thinks they do nothing, but her back problem is a very extreme one so maybe her opinion is a bit biased. Anyway, I hope you feel better hun, rest lots!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you guys so much for all the support and feedback. It is much appreciated <3


----------



## User38 (Apr 22, 2009)

hope you feel better soon


----------



## rbella (Apr 28, 2009)

I used to work in Spine Surgery and unless you are in debilitating pain and are basically disabled, it is best not to have surgery.  And, if you do, it is much better to have this done by a Neurosurgeon.  There are so many nerves involved in disc surgery as well as the entire spinal column.  Neurosurgeons are trained 1 full extra year on the spinal cord and nerve branches alone versus an orthopedic surgeon who is not.

My rec would be drink a ton of water.  Physical Therapy, heat and Aleve.  You might always have some discomfort, but trust me, the side effects of a surgery, especially if done incorrectly, are worse.  My husband uses an inversion table and that has helped his back immensely.  Basically, you are trying to stretch open the vertebral bodies so your disc will "pop back up" for lack of a better term.  In a diskectomy, they just remove the protruding disc material from pressing on your spinal cord, but then you will have permanent malalignement and permanent uneven disc space.

HTH, feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## widdershins (Apr 28, 2009)

I had a herniated disk and leg pain for about a year, and I can definitely relate! My leg pain was so intense that I limped everywhere and couldn't really walk. I had to self diagnose myself (the doctor I was seeing kept giving me WebMD print outs of phantom pain syndrome wtf!) I finally got an MRI and I have degenerative disk disease, but one disk in particular was really herniated. I ended up getting a diskectomy and it was one of the best things I have ever done in my life. My back hurt for awhile, but the incision was tiny, about 3 inches long, and my sciatic leg pain is gone forever! I haven't had it return or any more disks herniate, but my back does get sore from time to time because of my other bulgey (bulgy?) disks.


----------

